# 400lbs Recycle Bin Anvil stand



## jessf (Dec 23, 2017)

Dry weight of the concrete is 400lbs so i estimate 500lbs or more when hydrated and cured. Carriage bolts at the bottom and some welded wire mesh is all it takes.













I sunk two layers of welded wire mesh into the concrete as well.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 23, 2017)

I gotta see this when finished, please post follow up pics.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 23, 2017)

Photobucket said, "**** y'alls photos."


----------



## jessf (Dec 23, 2017)

ThEoRy said:


> Photobucket said, "**** y'alls photos."



If viewing from a desktop then youll need the photobucket fix.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/34163-Photobucket-Fix


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 24, 2017)

That's awesome thanks. Millions of tutorials are being held hostage by photobucket rendering them utterly useless. Now to find a mobile hack.


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 24, 2017)

jessf said:


> If viewing from a desktop then youll need the photobucket fix.
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/34163-Photobucket-Fix


Been using this fix since Dave posted it. Problem is, it only works with Chrome. Does anyone know a fix for Firefox?


----------



## nevrknow (Dec 24, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Been using this fix since Dave posted it. Problem is, it only works with Chrome. Does anyone know a fix for Firefox?



https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/photobucket-fix/


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 24, 2017)

nevrknow said:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/photobucket-fix/


Well that was easy! A big *thank you! *Saves me switching between browsers.
As Rick mentioned, all we now need is a mobile hack... anyone?


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 24, 2017)

I wish...


----------



## jessf (Jan 13, 2018)

Id call that a success.





Just need to grind down the ridges in the middle and the anvil sits flat. The ridge around the perimeter of the top will keep tools from rolling away.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2018)

Awesomeness!

What's the height of the block?


----------



## jessf (Jan 13, 2018)

Its about 20 high. Id say its a little on the short side, ill likely put it on bricks or 2x4s to get an extra 1.5 or so. Depends on the height of your anvil as well. Were i to do it again id cut plywood trapezoids to match each face of the bin and slip those shapes into the collar i made to help keep the bin from bulging.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2018)

It looks great from here.


----------

